# FT_Thunk (KERNEL32.dll)



## olek (Apr 21, 2006)

I have an game.(pharaoh's expansion cleopatra)
when i want to start it is gives me an error saying that i need "FT_Thunk (KERNEL32.dll)":4-dontkno can you help me?

If you do know please give me an download link ray: thank you


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

First link in Google
Looks like a few have the same problem. here was one fix


> Right click on pharaoh.exe. Select property mode and click on compatibilty mode. Set it to win 2000. Mine works!


----------



## olek (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## DumbTerminal (Dec 15, 2005)

olek said:


> Thank you


No problem.. 
Did it work?


----------



## tigerlillie_89 (May 24, 2008)

i did that mine wont work please help


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea, I've been having the same problem with a different game called Earthsiege 2. This game was made back in 1995, so it was built without Windows XP in mind.:doh: With having said that, I've downloaded the full game as a torrent and the torrent also includes a _Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit_ with instructions on how to install the game with a compatibility fix, but when I followed the instructions to get the fix, I still got the same error!:sigh: Can anyone please tell me how to fix this?:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help with torrent downloads of pirate software. Apart from being illegal, there's no way of knowing if any of the files are missing from the official release or if they are infected.

*Forum rules*


> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually, I found out what the problem was. It was a certen DLL file that was game that was giving me the error. It was looking for the FT_Thunk in the KERNEL32.dll file. Removing the DLL that was in the game made it work. Never mind.:grin:


----------



## Kavster92 (Oct 29, 2008)

if someone can follow what NFS racer just said i would most appreciate it if they told me how he fixed the problem...PLS???


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Kavster92 said:


> if someone can follow what NFS racer just said i would most appreciate it if they told me how he fixed the problem...PLS???


That problem was for the demo version of EarthSeige II. Basically, what I did was remove all of the DLL files and re-inserted them one at a time that the game called for. Like I said, one of the DLL files was causing me to get the FT_Thunk error and, when the game started and ran smoothly, I simply kept that DLL file out of the root directory, but, again, that's for the demo version of EarthSeige II.

And besides, you can get a Microsoft Compatibility Tool that should make it work. It did for me!


----------

